# VX.1 Loudspeaker Kit



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

This new kit featuring our very wide range VWR126X and the low distortion LD25X tweeter is now available for order.















Introduction

This speaker kit is the next pair using the new CSS Next Generation drivers and it was introduced at the 9th Annual Vancouver Island DiyFEST in late August. The VX.1 also won its class in The Puget Sound DIY Speaker Contest in early September. They were designed using the Parts Express cabinets and this provides an easier way for many people to do their own kits.

The drivers are one of our VWR126X very wide range mid woofers and our low distortion LD25X. Both of these use the XBLTM motor topology under license and the VWR also uses the RevSurroundTM under the same licence.

The crossovers included in the kits use good entry level components. Al believes in working with simple crossovers not dozens of crossover components plus protection networks to obtain a far superior sound.
The complete construction manual with numerous pictures will be included with the kit. Given the relatively small driver opening the crossover will be split into 2 parts and templates for these are also included.

This design was done with the slot port which is preferred by many designers. Sealed the F3 would be 97Hz and we have the specifications for a number of other tuning frequencies based on 1.5" round ports. Please contact CSS for further details.

Options

Please contact CSS before ordering if you require any of these.

Parts Express Cabinets - 2 styles, 3 finishes - Rectangular at $140 a pair and curved at $175 a pair. If you buy the kit shipping of the cabinets is included
Bi wire binding posts (second pair with connector plates)
Grill cloth and magnets (if you are building your own cabinets)
Finished Parts Express Grills and magnets
Extra blank front baffles in the event of serious errors in cutting holes
Vibration damping sheets
Acoustic absorbtion sheets (both 1/2" and 1" are available)
Assembled crossovers
Round ports

You can order here VX.1 $220 shipping included


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the biggest difference between the .1 and .2?


----------

